# Worms Port for mac



## Revamp (Jul 6, 2003)

Does anybody know if the popular windows game-Worms-was ever ported to mac? Or if there was even an original one for mac?

Note-I'm not talking about Worms Blast here. That is not a true worms game.


----------



## XTmac (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes, the very old original was ported. Not great graphics but it is color.

I thought I heard something about Worms 3D being ported soon but I can't find anything on that.


----------



## Racer D (Jul 20, 2003)

yep, the original worms for mac are abandonware (is that legal? prolly is...) and it works under classic


----------



## Revamp (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey! I also found out that the new version (Worms 3D) scheduled to be released late 2003 will be OS X native!


----------



## monktus (Jul 21, 2003)

Ooh, cool! Haven't played worms for ages.  If the original is indeed abandonware, any ideas where to get a copy, or just the usual channels?


----------



## XTmac (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Ooh, cool! Haven't played worms for ages.  If the original is indeed abandonware, any ideas where to get a copy, or just the usual channels? *



Well you can no longer buy it and its so dreadfully old that anyone who tries should be shot. Sounds abandoned to me. mac.theunderdogs.com


----------



## mpbnl8182 (Jul 24, 2003)

I was at the apple store yesterday, and there was a worms game there, didn't really take a look at it though -- too excited about buying my iBook.

MP


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Revamp _
> *Does anybody know if the popular windows game-Worms-was ever ported to mac? Or if there was even an original one for mac?
> 
> Note-I'm not talking about Worms Blast here. That is not a true worms game. *



http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2003/04/wormsblast/


----------



## mpbnl8182 (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah, that's the game I saw... like I said, I didn't really take a good look at it, just saw the worms game.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help -- though maybe this means the next worms game will be ported?

MP


----------

